# Looking for GOOD Instructional DVDs



## ColtPistols (Apr 4, 2010)

I have just barely begun looking into mounting a few small mammals in the basement this past trapping/hunting season and started looking for instructional dvds for different stuff you can do with them. One such dvd was Dan Rhinehart's "Mounting a Small Mammal" in which they mount a lifesized grey fox. They quality was excellent in the categories of picture quality, close-up shots of detailed work, audio, and full start to finish instruction from skinning, fleshing, manikin prep, mounting, and base/habitat creation. I loved it. Then I went on to try to buy from another company a rug making and another lifesized mounting dvd in which they used a racoon for the lifesized mount and both a bear and **** for the rug. They must have recorded it in the 60's and tried to change the format to dvd becasue the picture was of absolutely no value and the sound was terrible. I wish I knew that before I wasted my money. The teachers, no doubt, were qualified, but I wish they wouldn't try to sell them without a disclaimer. Does anyone know of any really high quality dvds that mount a lifesize racoon, from skinning and fleshing to manikin making (or prepping for a store bought one) and also include a habit making section? I may have to buy three separate dvds for that but they have to be from well known professional taxidermists and professionaly recorded with high quality picture and audio. Also rug making for coyotes, *****, foxes, bobcats, etc. open mouth prefferably, and maybe another dvd on shoulder mounting small mammals. I'm not interested in any big game yet. Thanks for any recommendations you might be able to give.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm not a mammal guy, but I feel your pain. So many of the video's out there are very freakin' old! I bought my fair share of useless ones as well. I would buy DVD's only and try to find out which year they were recorded. I wouldn't buy anything older than the mid 90's...The newer the better. Go to taxidermy.net and you will find lot's for sale there. Good luck!


----------



## trophy-1 (Apr 27, 2010)

go online to vandykes taxidermy they have all kind of how to vidios and cds


----------

